# I had to PTS my very best friend a couple days ago



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I had to put to sleep my border collie a couple days ago. She was 11 which isn't very old for them. However she had broke her leg a few months a go. And we been casting it and waiting for it to set. Well last Monday we found a tumor on her other front paw and her tail. I took her to the vet immediately. And the vet test it and said it was cancer 
He said looking back on the bone (leg) that was broke and how it was healing very slow he assumed that it started out bone cancer. Then it went lypathic and then blood and then skin. He gave us prednisone and pain meds and told us to come in the following Saturday for wrap changes. She was doing very bad that we brought her in Friday instead of saturday He checked her did more blood work and said the cancer was spreading very fast. She had atrophied severely in the hind end. Almost all her muscle mass was gone in just a few days. I took her home hoping the prednisone would do something to slow it down. The next Monday she couldn't get up at all I couldn't watch my baby girl waste away. It's so sad. She is/was a herding dog it must have been so tough for her not even being able to get up to go to the bathroom!! 
I took her to the vet to have her PTS. I stayed w her, I held her in my as as she took her last breathe. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do. But I didnt want her to die alone or w only strangers. 
I'm so sad I miss her so much. Death seems so final. I break into tears just thinking of her. I'm short with people when they ask me about her but I just dont want to talk about it. I feel like I failed her. I feel so bad. I just wish she could be here. It's so lonely without her.....I miss u so much Blue. I love you. I hope where ever u r u can run and herd sheep and be happy 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sure she is having a blast I. Doggy heaven, herding and chasing and chewing bones.... Im sorry for your loss. She is no longer in pain and I believe she is in a better place now... You did everything you could, and helped relieve her pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Putting down a dog always hurts.  Just remember that you absolutely didn't fail her. You tried your best, and you were with her at the end to give her one last cuddle. I know it doesn't feel like it, but it will get better with time.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry. May she rest in peace.<3
Please don't feel like you failed her, you didn't at all. You were an amazing owner who was so quick to help her. She must of been so happy to come across a wonderful best friend like you.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Never shoulder the blame for something like this. Cancer is a nightmare, and I can imagine she was suffering a lot more than she let on, you did the right thing xx


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel for you, I have a border collie who's about 8 and they're just the greatest most loyal dogs anyone could ask for. Be happy that you could give her the best life possible and she lived very well. -hugs from me and Ike- 

"People are born so they can learn how to live a good life. Dogs already know how to do that, so they dont have to stay as long".


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. It has been a really rough few days. I'm finally where I'm not falling info tears just in. The middle of the day.....
I really miss her. I did spend some quality time w my boy ratties and had a blast will post pics on a different thread. Thank you all again for all the very nice things you said 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## paigebrittain26 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. My best friend in the world is a 16 y/o Spaniel Collie cross and I cannot imagine having to say bye to her. 

You did the right thing letting her go and did everything you could for her. She went peacefully and happily with her pet human holding her, what better way? She was obvioulsy loved so so much and had a great long life. No doubt she will be having a fab time in doggie heaven chasing sheep until her heart is content xxx


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

She was a beautiful girl, but you did the right thing. I know how hard it is, I still feel heartache over having to put our old cat Moose to sleep just over a year ago at nearly 14 yrs old. It is hard to believe they are gone, and sometimes we can feel that they are still with us in spirit - which they are. 

It is an incredibly painful decision to make to put a loved pet to sleep, but she would thank you for ending her pain.

((hugs)) and *tears* at paigebrittain26's picture posted above.


----------

